

GoDaddy's Personal Apology to Users - cmetlab
http://cmetlab.authpad.com/godaddy-s-personal-apology-to-users

======
connortomas
PayPal seem to be waking up to the fact that their service is almost
universally loathed by its users, and I can only hope the ramifications of
this incident lead to a similar wakeup call for Go Daddy.

Unfortunately, I doubt it. I suspect their response over the long run will be
simply to further muddle the interface to make it as difficult as possible for
users to extricate themselves from Go Daddy's services.

------
jkaljundi
An apology without "and you'll now get your next .com for free or xyz
discount, because we fucked up"? Just empty words.

~~~
potatolicious
Why is it that when people fuck up you'd expect free stuff?

If I order something at a nice restaurant and it isn't to my liking, I'll tell
them and they'll fix it. I don't expect my meal comped or discounted.

Likewise, if I buy a pair of shoes and the stitching comes out early, I'll
take them back and exchange them, I wouldn't expect them to just toss me
another free pair.

So when GoDaddy screws up, I expect them to fix it and do their best to make
sure it doesn't happen again. An acknowledgment and assumption of
responsibility is great. To say that everyone deserves free stuff from this is
IMO pushing it.

~~~
connortomas
To be fair, I think this is slightly different. Customers paid for a service
with high uptime, and they didn't get what they paid for. That downtime likely
resulted in losses (both monetary, and in terms of reputation) for many of
those customers. Sure, Go Daddy don't need to provide anything free, but it
probably makes good business sense as a gesture of goodwill.

(Go Daddy are providing a 30% discount on domains to existing customers, but
this doesn't sit right with me. The title of a ZDNet piece nails it: "GoDaddy
says sorry, now go buy something").

------
alpb
That has no use and has no value to be in Hacker Mews. Godaddy extremely sucks
and it is known by everybody in HN I guess. They are trying to do something
that smart people should not care or even should not even see and spend
seconds on it.

~~~
tresta
I'm looking to switch away from godaddy. Do you know a good registrar in
europe that takes privacy issues seriously and isn't too expensive?

~~~
pooriaazimi
HN users seem to love Gandi (<http://www.gandi.net> \- France/US/Canada) and
Hover (<http://www.hover.com> \- Canada) very, very much.

(disclaimer: I own exactly zero domains and have no experience with either of
these. But both of them were highly praised in older GoDaddy threads in the
past)

Edit: Use the code "dansentme" (or use hover.com/dansentme) to get a 10%
discount. "dan" is "Dan Benjamin", founder of 5by5 (5by5.tv).

------
stevelis
OT: Really glad to see someone using the platform we launched today.

